# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Troy Lee aus den USA bei EBAY

## Cove Rider

Hi Leute,
nachdem mein TLD Helm bei nem Sturz am Mittwoch gerissen bzw. hinten ein Teil gebrochen ist und ich wahrscheinlich von der Versicherung Geld bekomm, da ich an dem Unfall nicht wirklich Schuld war, hab ich eine Frage bezüglich eines Helmkaufs via Ebay in den USA.
Ich überleg ob ich mir diesen Helm (TLD D2 vom Palmer) über Ebay kauf, da er dort wesentlich weniger kostet. Wird auf den Helm, wenn er in Deutschland eingeführt wird, dann noch Steuer o.ä. draufgerechnet?

Hier den Link: cgi.ebay.de/Troy-Lee-Designs-...3A1%7C294%3A50


Vielen Dank

----------


## M.P.

Hab mir das schon überlegt. Ein Kumpel hat mir gesagt, wenn der Zoll das Päckchen öffnet, kannst die kleinigkeit von 120$ noch dazurechnen - dann ists nicht mehr so günstig.
Ich hab mir mal eine Goggle bestellt um 80€ - Zoll hat ca. 35€ noch aufgeschlagen.
Solltest du dir viell. gut überlegen.

----------


## Zap

Also bei internationalem Warenversand nach Österreich gilt: Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ist quasi bei allen im EU-Ausland gekauften Artikeln abzuführen. In in Ö sind das 20%, in D 19%. Ab einem Wert von 150€ ist auch noch der entsprechende Zollsatz zu bezahlen. Ich glaube, Helme fallen in eine niedrigere Zollsatzklasse, da es sich um Schutzbekleidung handelt.

www.bmf.gv.at/Zoll/Wissenswer...ehr/_start.htm
www.zoll.de

----------


## Cove Rider

vielen dank schon mal.
Bei Bestellungen in der EU z.B. Chainreactioncycles, kommt ja nix weiter dazu oder?
Haben jetzt zwar nicht den Palmer helm, aber den Crow in Carbon etwas günstiger.

----------


## grisch

> vielen dank schon mal.
> Bei Bestellungen in der EU z.B. Chainreactioncycles, kommt ja nix weiter dazu oder?
> Haben jetzt zwar nicht den Palmer helm, aber den Crow in Carbon etwas günstiger.


nö, bei importen aus EU mitgliedsländern zahlst du keine einfuhrabgaben!
weisst aber eh, dass crc nicht unbedingt der günstigste englische shop is  :Wink: 
(es sei denn, es handelt sich um ein spezielles sonderangebot bzw. aktion)

----------


## cancanchris

frag doch den shop ob sie dir eine niedrigere rechnung beilegt!! 
das machen mittlerweile viele shops in der usa! 
funzt immer gut! 
greez chris

----------


## Samuel L.

> nö, bei importen aus EU mitgliedsländern zahlst du keine einfuhrabgaben!
> weisst aber eh, dass crc nicht unbedingt der günstigste englische shop is 
> (es sei denn, es handelt sich um ein spezielles sonderangebot bzw. aktion)



Könntest du vielleicht ein paar günstige Shops auflisten, oder mir eine PN mit den Links schicken?
Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einem preiswerten Helm!

mfg
Robert

----------


## grisch

> Könntest du vielleicht ein paar günstige Shops auflisten, oder mir eine PN mit den Links schicken?
> Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einem preiswerten Helm!
> 
> mfg
> Robert



puh, da gibts einige  :Wink: 

ohne nun preise dezidiert verglichen zu haben, nenn ich mal folgende:

cyclestore
rutlandcycling
Evans Cycles
jejames
freeborn
dirtbikebitz

vielleicht is da ja wo was dabei!

----------


## Daywalker

Abgesehen davon, dass das Thema schon diverse male durchgekaut wurde und Batman sich damals die Mühe gemacht hat,  extra aufzuschreiben wie das mit Zoll-Gebühren + Eust. läuft, hier nochmals zum Nachlesen.  :Smile: 

https://www.downhill-board.com/showt...ght=import+usa

Besonders für die Leute empfehlenswert, die der Ansicht sind, dass der Zoll strunzdumm is  :Wink:

----------


## Samuel L.

Danke für die Auflistung! 
mfg
Robert

----------


## BATMAN

Mußt halt folgendes rechnen:

Helm + Versand
= Grundlange für Zoll -> 2,7 %
Auf diesen Betrag dann 19 % bzw. 20 % für Öreich draufschlagen.
Dann werden oft, je nach Frachtführer, noch paar Euro für Bearbeitung berechnet 

Kann go-ride.com als Shop sehr empfehlen.




> frag doch den shop ob sie dir eine niedrigere rechnung beilegt!!
> 
> das machen mittlerweile viele shops in der usa!


nein

----------

